
Impossibly Hungry Judges - ianstormtaylor
http://m.nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-judges
======
Fjolsvith
This is easy to explain and doesn't have much to do with hungry judges.

A morning docket will have a variety of types of hearings. The judge doesn't
have to do them in a particular order, so they typically get the easily
resolved cases out of the way first. This means that the guys who get fines or
probation are done before the ones who are facing hard time.

Also, bailiffs usually bring the group of offenders in together and by getting
the fast cases out first, it lets bailiffs take offenders back to the holding
cell and clear the courtroom of the majority of them sooner.

